# First Fly



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Got bored today so I went to see the boys at FTU and picked up a vice. She ain't pretty and the colors aren't great but I figured I would tie some different color combos till I got proficient.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Better than my first!

Bet a buck you catch a red with it. 

Pete A.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm fairly new to tying, but it looks good. What size hook is it?


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Believe it is a number 6 but it may have been a 4. I spent the entire day yesterday and most of this morning tying. This stuff is almost as good as fishing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I have tied more flies than I will ever use, but still tie more. My latest were a series of VIP poppers.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Three days in getting far more comfortable and creative. I have also found it a ton easier the whip finish with my fingers.














this last one is my play on Borki's fur shrimp for some dirty water conditions. Got a bad batch of hackle I think...


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Those will all catch fish, and lots of them!

AT


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Those will work just fine!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

One bit of advice I give starting fly tyers is to tie 10-12 of each pattern/color before starting new style/pattern.

This way you get the mechanics of it down. You'll then look back at #1-3 in the series when you are on #8 & up and see the places you could improve on.

Plus I clue you in on a little know secret; we lose flies, snags, oysters, frayed leaders, fish bite offs, extras for buddies, etc. So several of each pattern is a wise choice.

Good luck,

Pete A.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Pete I'm at my side job today and that precisely what I'm doing had to buy a big boat box. Trust me I have few give always lol


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

duck commander said:


> Three days in getting far more comfortable and creative. I have also found it a ton easier the whip finish with my fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you say you think you got a bad batch of hackle? It looks fine to me.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

2 in every 10 feathers are useable.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

duck commander said:


> 2 in every 10 feathers are useable.


Well that sucks, sorry to hear that man. Either way, that fly looks great. Palmering Hackle is one of those things you get better at as you go, but you seem to have it down pretty good so far. That fly will definitely catch some fish.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks man! I also tied up the Borski critter and added the claws myself after swing how ep acts in the water. They drag back on the strip then flair out and sit back on the bead chain just like a defensive crab.







cant hardly make out the mono eyes I made.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Matt if I would have known you back when I helped my girlfriend sell all her dad's fly stuff! Here was the contents of just one of the many boxes. He actually hoarded fly fishing stuff.


----------

